# Cloud Burst - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (17/11/19)

​*CHILLUCCINO
(Local) *

*Purchased from:* Vape Hyper
*Price: * R180/60ml

*Flavour Description:* 
A creamy, chilled Cappuccino

*VG/PG:* Not stated
*Nic:* 3mg


*My comments: *
The cappuccino flavour is rather light. I wouldn’t say that it’s chilled, but rather slightly cool. 
Creamy? Not much.

It’s quite difficult to get a handle on this one. There’s nothing wrong with it, but neither is there anything to get excited about. Overall, a rather uninspiring juice.

However, if you’re looking for a light, slightly cool coffee flavour, you could give it a try. 

*Would I buy this juice again: * No

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #137*

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

